# Reticentie



## eno2

Context: Er is bij mij een grote reticentie om Merkel een (groot) Staatsman te noemen.
Dit is natuurlijk een issue die onderdeel is van de verschuivende genderdiscriminatie in de woordenschat.

Ik dacht dat reticentie 'terughoudendheid' betekende. 

Maar DVD zegt:





> 1 verzwijging 2 stijlleer plotselinge afbreking (van de zin, van de mededeling e.d.) waarbij hetgeen zou moeten volgen, verzwegen wordt en te denken wordt gegeven= verzwijging



Pffff....



> Réticence:
> 
> Attitude de quelqu'un qui hésite à dire expressément sa pensée, à donner son accord : C'est sans aucune réticence qu'il a accepté.


Définitions : réticence - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


Hoe begrijpen/gebruiken jullie 'reticentie'?


----------



## bibibiben

_Reticentie_ zou ik nooit in de betekenis van _terughoudendheid, schroom/aarzeling _of _reserve_ gebruiken. Ik zou immers niet begrepen worden, hoogstens door iemand die het Frans of Engels machtig is. Als ik mij uit, doe ik dat in de eerste plaats om begrepen te worden.


----------



## eno2

OK, bedankt. Ik deed het niet opzettelijk, ik dacht aan en gebruikte tot nog toe 'reticentie' automatisch in de Engelse en Franse en de Spaanse betekenis.


> ‘the traditional emotional reticence of the British’


 Oxford dict.
reticente (Spaans): reticent (=>Collins).
Het is natuurlijk weer het Nederlands dat volkomen uit de pas moet lopen.
Verkeerd ontleend, zou ik zo zeggen.
Ik ga het woord nooit meer gebruiken noch er zelfs maar aan denken...
Reticentie kan voor mij gewoon geen 'verwijzing' zijn(.)(Punt).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Het is natuurlijk weer het Nederlands dat volkomen uit de pas moet lopen.



Het is anders een uiterst frequent verschijnsel dat talen van geïmporteerde woorden niet alle denkbare betekenissen overnemen (of er juist nieuwe betekenissen aan toevoegen). Ook het Duitse _Retizenz_ herbergt bijvoorbeeld niet alle betekenissen die het Franse _réticence_ of het Latijnse _reticentia_ wel hebben.



eno2 said:


> Verkeerd ontleend, zou ik zo zeggen.



Los van het feit dat 'verkeerd ontlenen' in taalkundige zin niet bestaat, is in dit geval sprake van onvolledig ontlenen.


----------



## eno2

Alhoewel lichte tot behoorlijke betekenisverschillen bij cognaten frequent bij cognaten waar te nemen vallen,  zal het wel niet zo frequent zijn dat een cognaat krak dezelfde betekenis behoudt in Eng-Fr-Sp en en helemaal uit het betekenisveld wegglijdt in het Nederlands.



> Duden: Leider haben wir zu Ihrer Suche nach 'Retizenz' keine Treffer gefunden.
> 
> Oder meinten Sie: Netizen?



Niet in Duden, het is niet voor niets dat ik het Duits niet vermeld heb.

In Google 200 doorgeklikte resultaten



> *Retizenz - Allgemeines Lexikon - deAcademic*
> encyclop_de.deacademic.com/95137/Retizenz
> Retizénz, (lat.), das Verschweigen, besonders als rhetor. Figur, s. Aposiopesis...... [10 Wörter, 81 Zeichen] in Meyers Konversations-Lexikon, 1888, Retizénz | eLexiko


Verzwijgen ligt niet zover uit het betekenisveld als verwijzen....


bibibiben said:


> Los van het feit dat 'verkeerd ontlenen' in taalkundige zin niet bestaat, is in dit geval sprake van *onvolledig ontlenen*.




Wat is dat voor iets, onvolledig ontlenen? Niet alle betekenissen ontlenen? 



eno2 said:


> Ik ga het woord nooit meer gebruiken noch er zelfs maar aan denken...
> Reticentie kan voor mij gewoon geen 'verwijzing' zijn(.)(Punt).



Correctie: verzwijging. 
Verzwijging komt wel overeen met Retizenz, maar ik blijf erbij: 
Ik ga het woord nooit meer gebruiken noch er zelfs maar aan denken...
Reticentie kan voor mij gewoon geen verzwijging zijn in het normale woordgebruik.


----------



## bibibiben

Het Nederlandse _reticentie_, het Duitse _Retizenz_ en het Franse _réticence_ hebben alle drie de betekenis van _aposiopesis_, een stijlfiguur die erop neerkomt dat men abrupt tot stilzwijgen komt om zo extra lading aan een boodschap te geven. Daarnaast kunnen de woorden de algemenere betekenis van _verzwijging _hebben. In het Frans heeft _reticentie _verder nog betekenissen die het Nederlandse _reticentie_ en het Duitse _Retizenz_ niet hebben. Het interessante nu is dat volgens Littré _réticence_ in de 18e eeuw een betekenisuitbreiding heeft ondergaan, terwijl volgens Van Dale het woord *een eeuw eerder* al in het Nederlands is terechtgekomen. Mijn vermoeden dat er sprake moet zijn van onvolledige ontlening, wordt dus niet bevestigd.  Het Nederlands heeft namelijk wel degelijk alle betekenissen meegenomen die het woord in de 17e eeuw had, maar heeft er in een later stadium niet betekenissen aan toegevoegd, zoals het Frans wél heeft gedaan.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het Nederlands heeft namelijk wel degelijk alle betekenissen meegenomen die het woord in de 17e eeuw had, maar heeft er in een later stadium niet betekenissen aan toegevoegd, zoals het Frans wél heeft gedaan.


Alle? DVD geeft er maar één. Verzwijging. Twee, als je per se wil, voor de retorische figuur, waar ook enkel 'verzwijging' bij vermeld wordt. 



> Het Nederlandse _reticentie_, het Duitse _Retizenz_ en het Franse _réticence_ hebben alle drie de betekenis van _aposiopesis_, een stijlfiguur die erop neerkomt dat men abrupt tot stilzwijgen komt om zo extra lading aan een boodschap te geven. Daarnaast kunnen de woorden de algemenere betekenis van _verzwijging _hebben. In het Frans heeft _reticentie _verder nog betekenissen die het Nederlandse _reticentie_ en het Duitse _Retizenz_ niet hebben. Het interessante nu is dat volgens Littré _réticence_ in de 18e eeuw een betekenisuitbreiding heeft ondergaan, terwijl volgens Van Dale het woord *een eeuw eerder* al in het Nederlands is terechtgekomen.



Tja, mijn Littré 1880 (ongeveer 1880?) ligt ergens (elders) op zolder. Die ziet wellicht nooit het licht meer. 
Volledige quote (Oxford)   


> The quality of being reticent; reserve.
> 
> _‘the traditional emotional reticence of the British’_


 Eenduidig 'reserve'

Larousse vermeld wél  'verzwijgen' (wat overeenkomt met aposiopesis).




> Omission volontaire de ce qu'on devrait dire. Attitude de quelqu'un qui hésite à dire expressément sa pensée, à donner son accord : C'est sans aucune réticence qu'il a accepté.



De Spaanse DRAE geeft drie betekenissen voor Reticencia. Een is de in het Frans en Engels aanwezige '*reserve*'. De twee andere zijn vormen van gedeeltelijke verzwijging, die toch goed laten verstaan wat verzwegen wordt, soms met boosaardige bedoelingen. Dus niet van volledige verzwijging. Om redenen van suggestiviteit dus, of innuendo. 
reticencia. 


Del lat. _reticentia,_ de _retĭcens_ 'reticente'.

1. f. Efecto de no decir sino en parte, o de dar a entender claramente, y deordinario con malicia, que se oculta o se calla algo que debiera o pudiera decirse.

2. f. Reserva, desconfianza.

3. f. Ret. Expresión de un enunciado incompleto, pero que da a entender el sentido de lo que no se dice, y a veces más de lo que se calla.[/QUOTE]

Geen enkele vermeldt aposiopesis. 

Retizenz  vond ik al helemaal niet in Duden en de Duitse quote die ik gaf in #5 was de eerste die de tongbreker aposiopesis vermelde.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Alle? DVD geeft er maar één. Verzwijging. Twee, als je per se wil, voor de retorische figuur, waar ook enkel 'verzwijging' bij vermeld wordt.



Ja, alle. De twee betekenissen die Van Dale noemt, waren in de 17e eeuw ook de betekenissen die het Franse _réticence_ had.

Het Spaans heb ik niet meegenomen in mijn beschouwing, omdat het Nederlands het woord _reticentie_ aan het Frans heeft ontleend, niet aan het Spaans. 



eno2 said:


> Retizenz  vond ik al helemaal niet in Duden...



Welke Duden? De gratis Duden online is een uitgeklede versie. _Retizenz_ kent hoe dan ook aardig wat treffers op Google Books. Wel is het duidelijk een academisch woord. Terwijl het Franse _réticence_ betekenissen heeft ontwikkeld die vrij alledaags zijn, is zowel het Nederlandse _reticentie_ als het Duitse _Retizenz_ een echt studeerkamerwoord gebleven.


----------



## eno2

> Welke Duden? De gratis Duden online is een uitgeklede versie. _Retizenz_ kent hoe dan ook aardig wat treffers op Google Books. Wel is het duidelijk een academisch woord. Terwijl het Franse _réticence_ betekenissen heeft ontwikkeld die vrij alledaags zijn, is zowel het Nederlandse _reticentie_ als het Duitse _Retizenz_ een echt studeerkamerwoord gebleven.


Duden online.

Ja natuurlijk is Retizenz een academisch woord in het Duits, aangezien het niet 'terughoudendheid' mag betekenen zoals in Engels, Frans, Spaans. Welke non-academicus weet er nu wat   aposiopesis is en zijn Duitse tegenhanger?


----------



## bibibiben

Kern van het verhaal blijft dat het Nederlands en het Duits het woord _reticentie_ aan het Frans hebben ontleend in een eeuw waarin dit woord in het Frans nog niet de betekenis _terughoudendheid_ had.


----------



## eno2

OK. Dat het  Nederlandse & het Duitse woord  niet mee geëvolueerd is met het Engelse, Franse, Spaanse  naar terughoudendheid/reserve, maakt het duidelijk  waarom het zich in vergetelheid en onbruikbaarheid genesteld heeft, waarvan ik al zei dat ik het daarin zal laten rusten in het Nederlands en in het Duits, maar niet in het Engels, Frans, en Spaans, en daar volhard ik dan maar in....
-------
Maar verder zoekend in Google scholar in uitsluitend het Nederlands, zie ik dat
 het door vele goed opgeleiden gebruikt wordt zoals ik het gebruikte. Ik begin nu zelfs te betwijfelen of ik ze in hun taalgebruik van reticentie niet beter gezelschap blijf houden:

*Nolet (Er. Can. WΑ). Marnix als theoloog*
ALE Verheyden - Revue belge de philologie et d'histoire, 1950 - persee.fr
… Daarom is het, dat we zonder enige *reticentie* de enkele tekortkomingen, die er volgens ons in
voorkomen, over het hoofd zien en Nolet's « Marnix als theoloog » als een waardige tegenhanger
beschouwen van het eensluidend opstel van Dr. JW Bankhuy- zen van den Brink …
------

*BOEK] De aansprakelijkheid van de interne auditor*
S de Meuter - 1999 - books.google.com
… obligate compliance-controk. De interne auditor mag ook in zijn verhouding tot het
management geen valse *reticentie* hebben om ten gepaste tijde op de wettelijke
beperkingen van de be- drijfsactiviteit te wijzen. Wanneer hij ...
--------

*[PDF] L uxe in R eclame*
EV an Hove, D Criekemans, D Stoffelen, G Wachters - uahost.uantwerpen.be
… 355 3.5.3.2.2 Omschrijving ..... 356 3.5.3.2.3 Opschorting .....
356 3.5.3.2.4 Geveinsde twijfel en *reticentie

--------

Slotbeschouwingen
P Declerck - Sacris Erudiri, 1971 - brepolsonline.net
… wil beschouwen. Ook over de reticentie van Drogo rezen vragen : wist hij niet veel ?
mocht hij niet spreken ? hechtte hij daaraan minder belang ? maar waarom dan die
banale jaloersheid vermelden? Drogo Page 11. had vermoedelijk …
-------
[PDF] Professor Ganshof herdacht.
RC Van Caenegem - … voor Geschiedenis en Oudheidkunde te Gent, 2006 - ojs.ugent.be
… Toeval? Of een reticentie die verband hield met de afwijzende houding van Pirenne tegenover
de vernederlandste Universiteit, de Alma Mater waarin Ganshof met volle overgave actief was
en wier rol in de Vlaamse gelijkberechtiging hij beaamde? Ik weet het niet …
Geciteerd door 1 Verwante artikelen Alle 2 versies 
----------

Eenheid in verdeeldheid: spanningsvelden in België tijdens de Eerste Wereldoorlog
A Vrints - JOURNAL OF BELGIAN HISTORY-REVUE BELGE D …, 2014 - biblio.ugent.be
… door te voeren. Die mobilisering stuitte op veel reticentie, niet alleen uit angst of
omdat de wettelijkheid ervan ontkend werd, maar vooral ook vanuit de overtuiging
dat niet iedereen dezelfde bloedtol moest betalen. Zo leefde …
----------
[BOEK] Pascua Mediaevalia
JM Smet - 1983 - books.google.com
… 1973, p. 341). Artikel V1l uit het Dictatus Papae dat de bisdomsindeling tot de
bevoegdheid van de paus rekende, wekte nog reticentie op. Page 24. 8 L MILIS
Investituurstrijd, maar ook nog wel met eigenbelang. Het Utrechtse …
--------
Wilsverklaringen vooraf: ontstaan, nut, funderingen en controverses.
F Mortier - Levenstestament en andere voorafgaande …, 2003 - books.google.com
… Tegenover die reticentie van artsen om richtlijnen vooraf te gebruiken, staat dat patiënten er
wel degelijk willen. Een peiling van 405 ambulante patiënten in het Massachussets General
Hospital in Boston, USA toonde aan dat 93% advance directives wilde …

------
Verder in Google: => =>
-------

Centrale Bezwaarschriften-en Klachtencommissie Postbus 600 ...
docplayer.nl/10995873-Centrale-bezwaarschriften-en-klachtencom...
 Zijn deze 2 personen zo onvoorzichtig geweest dat ze hun handtekening zomaar zetten zonder enige controle, zonder enige reticentie? Ik vrees het, want er volgt nog meer ontrafelen. Is het netjes van wethouder Jo Bok anderen juridisch verantwoordelijk te maken voor de eigen bewering? En wie behandelde de klacht?
------------*
En zelfs een rijmend exemplaar: ' een recensie met enige reticentie geschreven:

*magisch realisme als vrijbrief of de droom die gelijk ... - Universiteit Gent*
https://lib.ugent.be/.../RUG01-002349266_2017_0001_AC.pdf
Translate this pageIk heb deze recensie met enige reticentie geschreven. Vaak lees je een boek en dan denk je, liever er niet over schrijven dan een werk nodeloos aftakelen. Maar in een geval als dat van Daisne kan ik mij dat niet permitteren. Ik heb te veel waardering en bewondering voor zijn werk gekoesterd en uitgesproken, dan dat ik ...
-------
*NOVIOMAGUS | Martijn Suurenbroek*
NOVIOMAGUS

N: Deze gesteelde plumus is, zo kan ik zonder reticentie confirmeren, een excellent object om de abjecte opponent die ons staat te attakeren van repliek te dienen. B: Ja juist. Nou, mooi zo dan. Een compliment doet wonderen; een zeer belangrijke regel uit het omgangsreglement. (Ze begeeft zich gaandeweg naar N. en ...
---------

Ik  check ook eens het Corpus van het hedendaags Nederlands  (frequentieonderzoek) via een historica die het Corpus voor mij consulteert, duurt dus even.


PS: Het woord is ontleend uit het Latijn -reticentia.


----------



## bibibiben

Laat me raden: waarschijnlijk allemaal Vlaamse auteurs. Kennelijk vaak blootgesteld aan de hedendaagse betekenis van het  Franse _réticence_. Ik weet niet of je in Vlaanderen succes zult hebben met je poging om dit gallicisme levend te houden, maar Nederland heeft traditioneel een doof oor voor dit soort pogingen. Het Frans is hier een vrijwel dode taal. Nederlanders zijn al blij als ze op vakantie in het Frans een stokbrood kunnen bestellen. Veel gekker moet het niet worden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Laat me raden: waarschijnlijk allemaal Vlaamse auteurs. Kennelijk vaak blootgesteld aan de hedendaagse betekenis van het  Franse _réticence_


.

Good try no cigar. 

Zie hierboven: =>

*



Centrale Bezwaarschriften-en Klachtencommissie Postbus 600 ...
docplayer.nl/10995873-Centrale-bezwaarschriften-en-klachtencom...
Zijn deze 2 personen zo onvoorzichtig geweest dat ze hun handtekening zomaar zetten zonder enige controle, zonder enige reticentie? Ik vrees het, want er volgt nog meer ontrafelen. Is het netjes van wethouder Jo Bok anderen juridisch verantwoordelijk te maken voor de eigen bewering? En wie behandelde de klacht?
		
Click to expand...

*
Ik checkte Martijn op facebook en het is een Nederlander
*



NOVIOMAGUS | Martijn Suurenbroek
NOVIOMAGUS

N: Deze gesteelde plumus is, zo kan ik zonder reticentie confirmeren, een excellent object om de abjecte opponent die ons staat te attakeren van repliek te dienen. B: Ja juist. Nou, mooi zo dan. Een compliment doet wonderen; een zeer belangrijke regel uit het omgangsreglement. (Ze begeeft zich gaandeweg naar N. en ..
		
Click to expand...

.*



> Ik weet niet of je in Vlaanderen succes zult hebben met je poging om dit gallicisme levend te houden,


Uit mijn opzoekingsswerk hierboven blijkt dat het in Vlaanderen onder gecultiveerden *courant* gebruikt wordt



> maar Nederland heeft traditioneel een doof oor voor dit soort pogingen. Het Frans is hier een vrijwel dode taal. Nederlanders zijn al blij als ze op vakantie in het Frans een stokbrood kunnen bestellen. Veel gekker moet het niet worden.


 Kijk de DVD bulkt van de Franse ontleningen. Jullie hebben dus ook een *valabel* Frans *vocabulaire *
tegen heug en meug ter beschikking.  De ontlening réticence uit het Frans is enkel  in zijn eerste stadium blijven steken..

Reticence is courant Engels, je zou het vooralsnog kunnen ontlenen als Anglicisme, als de *resistentie *tegen de Franse versie te groot is.

(de Franse woorden in vetjes behoren ook tot jullie vocabulaire)


----------



## Peterdg

Waar wil je dat dit toe leidt?

Even een samenvatting: 

1) eno gebruikt "reticentie" in het Nederlands met de betekenis "terughoudendheid"
2) eno ontdekt dat het met die betekenis niet voorkomt in van Dale
3) Bibibiben zegt dat het in NL niet voorkomt met die betekenis
4) eno ontdekt dat er andere mensen zijn die het fout gebruiken, zelfs tot Nederlanders toe.

So what?

Hoeveel je er hier ook over doordramt, zo gaat het niet in van Dale komen en zo gaan ze het in NL ook niet gaan begrijpen.

Als je het wil gebruiken met de betekenis van "terughoudendheid", ga je gang; er staat geen doodstraf op. De gevolgen draag je wel zelf.


----------



## eno2

Het leidt ertoe of ik reticentie uit mijn vocabulaire haal of niet.

De reticentie om het woordenboek als alleenzaligmakend te beschouwen is heel gezond. .   Het gebruik heeft ook zijn belang.

Allen in de gegeven voorbeelden dragen de  gevolgen zelf, het gaat om  wetenschappelijke artikels waar extra duidelijkheid verwacht wordt. Die voorbeelden getuigen van weinig reticentie om reticentie te gebruiken. Er is blijkbaar niet eens een vermoeden dat dit de duidelijkheid zou kunnen schaden.


Peterdg said:


> 3) Bibibiben zegt dat het in NL niet voorkomt met die betekenis
> .



Mijn reticentie om dat zomaar aan te nemen is ook niet ongezond. Het gebruik van reticentie door Nederlanders  (en Vlamingen) in mijn betekenis aangeven is  dan ook niet 'doordrammen'



Peterdg said:


> 4) eno ontdekt dat er andere mensen zijn die het fout gebruiken, *zelfs tot Nederlanders toe.*
> 
> .




1 Het gaat hier wel om de
*Centrale Bezwaarschriften-en Klachtencommissie *
Dat is geen 'Nederlander' maar een  officiële Nederlandse Instantie.
2 Of het fout is of niet staat hier ter discussie.

----

Ik neem nu wel aan dat het  het Vlaamse gebruik van reticentie frequenter is dan in NL en dat is mij voldoende om zonder veel reticentie toch reticentie te blijven gebruiken in de betekenis zoals ik die altijd begreep.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Good try no cigar.
> 
> Zie hierboven: =>
> 
> 
> 
> *Centrale Bezwaarschriften-en Klachtencommissie Postbus 600 ...
> docplayer.nl/10995873-Centrale-bezwaarschriften-en-klachtencom...
> Zijn deze 2 personen zo onvoorzichtig geweest dat ze hun handtekening zomaar zetten zonder enige controle, zonder enige reticentie? Ik vrees het, want er volgt nog meer ontrafelen. Is het netjes van wethouder Jo Bok anderen juridisch verantwoordelijk te maken voor de eigen bewering? En wie behandelde de klacht?*
Click to expand...

Dit citaat komt uit een pompeuze brief op hoge poten van een Belg aan de gemeente Kerkrade.



eno2 said:


> Ik checkte Martijn op facebook en het is een Nederlander
> 
> 
> 
> *NOVIOMAGUS | Martijn Suurenbroek
> NOVIOMAGUS
> 
> N: Deze gesteelde plumus is, zo kan ik zonder reticentie confirmeren, een excellent object om de abjecte opponent die ons staat te attakeren van repliek te dienen. B: Ja juist. Nou, mooi zo dan. Een compliment doet wonderen; een zeer belangrijke regel uit het omgangsreglement. (Ze begeeft zich gaandeweg naar N. en ...*
Click to expand...

Het is niet duidelijk wie dit citaat heeft geschreven, maar het komt uit een dialoog die kennelijk is geïnspireerd op _Mariken van Nieumeghen_ (schrijver onbekend, eerste druk uitgegeven in Antwerpen). Aan het woord is een Romeinse soldaat, vandaar ongetwijfeld het overdreven gebruik van woorden van Latijnse oorsprong.

_Bronnenkritiek_, ik heb het woord een paar dagen geleden nog laten vallen...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik was het woord _reticentie _als synoniem van terughoudendheid nog nooit, letterlijk nog nooit, tegengekomen in het Nederlands. Ook als literaire term was het woord mij onbekend. En ik geloof er geen bal van dat het in Vlaanderen "onder gecultiveerden" courant wordt gebruikt.

De status van het woord is wel duidelijk, lijkt me. De vraag is alleen waarom iemand zo'n woord zou _willen_ gebruiken.


----------

